# Pictures of wini, 14 months



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Here are a few recent pictures of wini. Could you guys answer the questions: Is it a good stack? Is her conformation good(any faults, just critique it!)? and any other comments for each picture. 

I really want to get into showing! I saw a guy showing a GSD and he actually led the dog right into a stack. He didn't hand stack him the dog just did it. How do you train a GSD to stack? Or is it something that isn't really trainable. (Yeah I know, I'm a beginner!!)

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk53/balloonlagoon/coolpixPicture241-1.jpg

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk53/balloonlagoon/coolpixPicture244.jpg

This one isn't very good:
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk53/balloonlagoon/coolpixPicture242.jpg

Also I was a little confused when I saw some people stacking there GSD. Some had there dogs standing like on their hock and some didn't. Are they supposed to stand on their hocks?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's hard to make any comments because the angle is off. You need the dog perpendicular to the camera, and the camera at the level of the dog. Not from the front, back, above, etc.

Yes, you can train them to stack. Like any type of training, some are more "naturals" than others.

People stack there dogs different depending on how they (or the judges) want them to look.

I like my dog stacked like this


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Free stacking is most certainly possible...Justin threw a gorgeous one today at an exhibition after his down and back.

This is just one of his free stacks:









Wini wouldn't do well in AKC conformation most likely. If she's not spayed you could try her in the SV style shows, but I'm not sure how they'd care for her.

Have you talked to her breeder about it?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I looked at the pics again at work. The first stack looks pretty good, but b/c the angle of the photo is off, it's not really fair to critique the dog.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Jackie. I think when dogs do the free stock or you can see them in a free stack that that is the best position for the front and back for that dog.

You can change the way a dog looks by changing the front or back position just a little bit. I saw that at a german style ring training I went to. The handler was working with different young dogs and what looked good for position on one dog looked really bad on another. So there is a recommended position, but with little tweaks you can make them look better or worse.

OP, have you read the Sticky how to stack you dog, even if you don't get the position right at first at least you will have a better idea of the camera angle.

Val


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

I talked to her breeder. Her breeder had already registered her with AKC. And she said wini would do good in conformation shows. We haven't talked about kennel clubs though. But what confuses me is that both wini's parents are working dogs. Her father has a V, Sch. III and a few other titles. Her parent's aer imports so I know it makes wini more of an import which means she is german line and not american really. I'll talk to her breeder again.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Your bitch is American Bred but German lines...and West German Show. Her parents have working titles, but are not working lines.

Did you purchase her as a show prospect? It doesn't sound like it, but like the breeder wouldn't mind if you tried. It is unfair to critique her at the angles you posted, but I can say with relative certainty that she's too German to be successful in an AKC show ring.

They're looking for something like my sable dog with more rear angles



> Quote:I think when dogs do the free stock or you can see them in a free stack that that is the best position for the front and back for that dog.


I agree 

The hardest part is teaching them to get their fronts under them. When I first started teaching Justin to free stack he'd post constantly and look terribly unbalanced.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Jackie, I loved the pic of Justin.

For the OP. I know little but I am not crazy about her washed out color. Maybe just a personal preference rather than a fault.


----------



## baxterbrown11 (Mar 23, 2009)

You can train them when young to stack by baiting, food.
Or probaly for you just do it manually.
There are some videos out there that show you how or pair up with someone who does shows.
I think for the SV she would do good, but is she got all her work done? You would have to check all the requirements with SV, or other conformation shows based SV standards, according to her age 
I would say first pic is best one, just put back leg out slightly more, head is to be up more she's cute dog.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

It's VERY tough to tell from the angles, but I think I'd try her in the UKC ring. She looks pretty decent, very feminine. Would LOVE to see a photo of her from the side. I wouldn't even bother with the AKC ring.

Regarding your question about some dogs on their hocks and some not, that all has to do with the rear angulation, the length of the stifle, etc. There is probably no way you're going to get a very weakly angulated working line to stack on its hock without a lot of contorting, likewise good luck getting an extreme specialty show-style GSD to stack like Nikon does.

Correct me if I am wrong, but Justin looks like he could be stacked for a moderate all-breed as well as maybe for a specialty/less moderate ring?


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

See I don't know anything about SV. Do they have a website? I'd love to learn more about it.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:Correct me if I am wrong, but Justin looks like he could be stacked for a moderate all-breed as well as maybe for a specialty/less moderate ring?


Correct









That stack I posted would actually serve him well in the specialty ring due to it making him look like he has more angle.

Believe it or not this stack is more appropriate for his All breed ring showing:









Or even this:









Good Specialty Stack:


----------

